
'Armchair woodchoppers' make DIY timber guide surprise bestseller - yitchelle
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/nov/16/armchair-woodchoppers-guide-surprise-bestseller-norwegian-wood
======
rwmj
This one is barely even a submarine. That would imply the advertising / PR is
disguised in some way. It's more like a cruise ship with an advert on the side
telling you to buy this book as a Christmas stocking filler. The only real
surprise is there's not a link at the bottom of the page to the "Guardian
Bookshop".
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
teddyh
This sounds like a non-parody version of the Swedish 1961 classic “ _En liten
bok om att bränna löv, ris, kvistar och annat avfall i ett hörn av trädgården_
” ([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9646686-en-liten-bok-
om-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9646686-en-liten-bok-om-att-br-
nna-l-v-ris-kvistar-och-annat-avfall-i-ett-h-rn))

~~~
jacobush
"A Little Book About Burning Leaves, Shrubbery, Twigs and Other Waste in a
Corner of the Garden"

